
So you think you know C - yazr
https://hackernoon.com/so-you-think-you-know-c-8d4e2cd6f6a6#.p4045v1yu
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12902304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12902304)

